# hello from essex!



## k-brook (Jan 25, 2010)

hello all,

ive been training for years but this have decided to get into wieghts more and try to gain some weight. so looking for advice on diet routines etc look forward to reading the articles on here and hopefully achieving my goals!

my diet:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/87558-my-diet.html

my routine:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/87561-my-routine-what-cario-should-i-do.html

brook


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Were abouts in Essex you from mate ?


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Were abouts in Essex you from mate ?


X2


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Were abouts in Essex u from then Rob ?


----------



## k-brook (Jan 25, 2010)

sunny southend!

hows about you guys?


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Were abouts in Essex u from then Rob ?


funny enough just outside Southend :thumb: same as brook


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Do any of u guys know evolution gym in westcliff?


----------



## k-brook (Jan 25, 2010)

did that used to be called the acadamy? thats the only gym i know in westcliff


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I live in Leeds at the mo, but originally from chelmsford, so not to far away,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

not sure i only joined a few months ago. its next to a car dealers coming off the london road, near leigh elms.

What gym do u go mate?


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> I live in Leeds at the mo, but originally from chelmsford, so not to far away,


just up the road mate really


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

John Evo said:


> not sure i only joined a few months ago. its next to a car dealers coming off the london road, near leigh elms.
> 
> What gym do u go mate?


Is it the one above the old volvo dealer ?


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

k-brook said:


> did that used to be called the acadamy? thats the only gym i know in westcliff


No the academy is still going


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Robw said:


> Is it the one above the old volvo dealer ?


Im not sure if it it used to be volvo, but probably.

http://www.evolutiongymuk.com/


----------



## k-brook (Jan 25, 2010)

ah right, quite a few new ones opening now, i go to fitness first at the mo, but gonna move soon as its proper busy


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

k-brook said:


> ah right, quite a few new ones opening now, i go to fitness first at the mo, but gonna move soon as its proper busy


Oh right. you should try evolution mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Robw said:


> just up the road mate really


Yeah not far at all, ill be moving back down south in a few months, cant wait to get back


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

John Evo said:


> Oh right. you should try evolution mate


Does it get busy there ?

I train at spit and sawdust £22 a month


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I train at Evolution when I am down that way seeing my girlfriend.

Academy is a **** hole - could be brilliant if they invested some money in it


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> I train at Evolution when I am down that way seeing my girlfriend.
> 
> Academy is a **** hole - could be brilliant if they invested some money in it


Yes the academy has not been touched for years now shame really used to be good years ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Robw said:


> Does it get busy there ?
> 
> I train at spit and sawdust £22 a month


I go at 3.45 to about 5 every weekday and its not busy then but it starts to get busier at 5.

Its £30 a month cash or £35 by card. But IMO its definitely worth it. Its got a massive selection of machines and free weights, enough cardio equipment, and you get full use of boxing equipment upstairs including the ring, there is also a cage that you can use


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Robw said:


> Yes the academy has not been touched for years now shame really used to be good years ago


Correct there mate, most of the guys who went there either go Evolution or Basildon where there are suppose to be a few good gyms (do not know what they are).


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

John Evo said:


> I go at 3.45 to about 5 every weekday and its not busy then but it starts to get busier at 5.
> 
> Its £30 a month cash or £35 by card. But IMO its definitely worth it. Its got a massive selection of machines and free weights, enough cardio equipment, and you get full use of boxing equipment upstairs including the ring, there is also a cage that you can use


Very good price and everyone is very friendly at Evolution.

What gym don't get busy after 5, just don't do chest on a Monday


----------



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

I have trained at evo a couple of times and i recommend it too. Quite good there it was quite friendly with a good atmosphere. Im going to join in a month or so.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

BritishBeast said:


> I have trained at evo a couple of times and i recommend it too. Quite good there it was quite friendly with a good atmosphere. Im going to join in a month or so.


Where do you train now ?


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Very good price and everyone is very friendly at Evolution.
> 
> What gym don't get busy after 5, just don't do chest on a Monday


Very true mate after 5 is a killer anywhere you go except my gym it is only £22 a month but you pay the price not the best equipment really , no showers db rack is way short db's wise but have to say atmosphere is good and if you like free weights like me (im old school) then its not a bad gym


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Robw said:


> Very true mate after 5 is a killer anywhere you go except my gym it is only £22 a month but you pay the price not the best equipment really , no showers db rack is way short db's wise but have to say atmosphere is good and if you like free weights like me (im old school) then its not a bad gym


I hear the spit and sawdust gym is suppose to have quite a few dodgy guys there - not saying your one though


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> I hear the spit and sawdust gym is suppose to have quite a few dodgy guys there - not saying your one though


Dodgy mate in what way :confused1:

do u mean gear wise? or not so manly wise?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome mate

Southend myself


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

k-brook said:


> ah right, quite a few new ones opening now, i go to fitness first at the mo, but gonna move soon as its proper busy


I train at fitness first.

Yeh it well busy:cursing:


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Southend myself


Not another one we have some sort of gang going on here:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Robw said:


> Not another one we have some sort of gang going on here:laugh::laugh::laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Robw said:


> Does it get busy there ?
> 
> I train at spit and sawdust £22 a month


My pal at work trains at spit & sawdust


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Robw said:


> Dodgy mate in what way :confused1:
> 
> do u mean gear wise? or not so manly wise?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Moving down to the Southend area sometime this year and just asked around about the gyms and a few guys said their are some dodgy characters go to the gym (what gym don't have dodgy characters :laugh:. I may come down there for a workout and see for myself (there properly talking aload of bollocks  .

Gear wise - what gym doesn't


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> My pal at work trains at spit & sawdust


 :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> I hear the spit and sawdust gym is suppose to have quite a few dodgy guys there - not saying your one though


Your right my pal from work who trains there is well dodgy:lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thinking of heading down to spit & sawdust with him for a session after work as its close by.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/essex-group.html


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Moving down to the Southend area sometime this year and just asked around about the gyms and a few guys said their are some dodgt characters go to the gym. I may come down there for a workout and see for myself (there properly talking aload of bollocks  .
> 
> Gear wise - what gym doesn't


To be honest mate i have been going there for about 7 months and its been ok nothing dodgy at all. gear wise im pretty sure im the only one in the whole gym on it , there mainly all student types that train there ( no offense student types:laugh

I will happily have a workout with you dag when you come down :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I may make a southend group as there is so many of us


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> Thinking of heading down to spit & sawdust with him for a session after work as its close by.


Give it a go mate its not a bad little gym for the money only £3.50 aswell for a one off :thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Robw said:


> To be honest mate i have been going there for about 7 months and its been ok nothing dodgy at all. gear wise im pretty sure im the only one in the whole gym on it , there mainly all student types that train there ( no offense student types:laugh
> 
> I will happily have a workout with you dag when you come down :thumb:


Take you up on that Robw, would be one Saturday if you can do Saturdays.

Will keep in touch and sort a day out - cheers mate :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

its well local to where i work "Stock road" so i think i will, need a good gym as i just started a cycle & i hear they got some new bits in as well


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Welcome mate! Quite a few of us in Essex it seems, although I'm on the other side in Colchester.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Take you up on that Robw, would be one Saturday if you can do Saturdays.
> 
> Will keep in touch and sort a day out - cheers mate :thumb: :thumb :


Yes mate no prob sat normally a day off for me but i dont mind a change up :tongue: us UKM members have got to stick together


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> its well local to where i work "Stock road" so i think i will, need a good gym as i just started a cycle & i hear they got some new bits in as well


Yes mate just got some new machines in which are pretty nice :thumbup1: well there not new but new to the gym so its all good


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

There is a gd hardcore gym in Billericay but probs to far to travel for you southend boys


----------



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

I got myself a power rack and some Oly weights in my garage so i just train at home. Im going to miss being the biggest guy in my gym...


----------



## ValJ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hiya*

*
*

*
Hope you enjoy the forum * :thumb:

*
*

*
Val x*


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

welcome to the site butt :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi wellcome to the forum im from Essex aswell in Colchester I train at Hercules Gym


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Iv heard about hercules, supposed to be a awsome gym isnt it ?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

a friendly but hard core atmosphere with strongman kit atlas stones long press etc and all the bodybuilding kit you need only cardio equipment there is 1 treadmill and a stepper lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

pob80 said:


> a friendly but hard core atmosphere with strongman kit atlas stones long press etc and all the bodybuilding kit you need only cardio equipment there is *1 treadmill and a stepper* lol


hahahah love it!!!


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys

Live in SouthChurch near Thorpe Bay.

Feel like a bit of a wimp all this talk of Hardcore Gyms, doesnt anyone else go to the LA Fitness in Thorpe Bay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

The Gimp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Live in SouthChurch near Thorpe Bay.
> 
> Feel like a bit of a wimp all this talk of Hardcore Gyms, doesnt anyone else go to the LA Fitness in Thorpe Bay?


One of my mates goes there, hes a pussy :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I live in Leeds at the mo, but originally from chelmsford, so not to far away,


Looks like this is the Essex thread!

Welcome.

Another Essex lad here. Was in Chelmsford and now in Braintree.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

John Evo said:


> One of my mates goes there, hes a pussy :thumb:


Is a tame gym, have never seen anyone squat more than 90k, serious.

When I load up the bar with my max for reps (105K), everyones jaws drop.


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

im in wickford so thought id say hello to you fellow essex lads, if the hardcore gym your talking of craig660 is agila i train there very good gym IMO, plenty of free weights and benches. where abouts is spit and sawdust gym guys?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spit & sawdust is on sutton road, about halfway down 5 mins from greyhound park.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Gimp said:


> Is a tame gym, have never seen anyone squat more than 90k, serious.
> 
> When I load up the bar with my max for reps (105K), everyones jaws drop.


Never been there (will be moving to wakering later in the year), but may go down there and do my 180kg squat for reps - jaws will drop then 

I like to use a few gyms, get bored going to the same gym week in week out.


----------



## k-brook (Jan 25, 2010)

wow loads of southenders on here then! know what you mean dag, ive trained at most gyms in the area over the years and have just ended up at the cheapest and closest. its good that there is some new ones opening will have to try some of them like evolution or spit and sawdust.


----------



## chandelierman (Jan 12, 2011)

I am also in Essex,just recently moved from London to Wakering,i am looking to join a gym and i am also looking for someone to train me :w00t: i live 2 mins from LA Fitness but i just want to join a "gym",i have seen Spit/Sawdust in Sutton road,,,not been in there yet tho'

If anyone is interested in volunteering to be my PT then let me know :whistling: i am self-employed so can go to the gym at anytime.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome mate


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm also from Essex. Im about to start training back at Island Gym - Canvey, havnt trained for a few months due to injury


----------

